# Navigon 2310 Deutschlandkarte nicht auffindbar



## Hero3 (26. Juni 2009)

Nabend zusammen!

Ich habe mir heute ein Navi gekauft, genauer das Navigon 2310 (war ein gutes Angebot ).

Und nun das: Wenn ich eine Adresse eingeben will wählt man zunächst ja das entsprechende Land in dem sich die Adresse befindet. Und in genau dieser Liste ist Deutschland (und noch einige andere Länder) nicht vertreten. Kann doch nicht sein oder, sollen ja schließlich 40 Länder Europas (und erst recht Deutschlanf) dabei sein?!

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich falsch mache beziehungsweise noch nicht gemacht habe? Denn die Bedienungsanleitung gibt darüber keine Auskunft und bei Google finde ich auch keine ausführlichere Beschreibung.

Gruß
Hero3


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2009)

Deutsches Gerät?


----------



## Hero3 (26. Juni 2009)

Bei MM gekauft, also denke ich doch mal schon...


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Juni 2009)

Wäre zwar komisch,aber schau mal ob du Deutschland nachinstallieren musst.

Welche Länder sind den überhaupt im jetzigen Zustand verfügbar?
Auf der Navigon-Seite kann mann auch keine Bedienungsanleitung runterladen und der MM-Prospekt gibt auch nicht viel her.
Aber bevor du irgendein Experiment eingehst würde ich MM besuchen.


----------



## Hero3 (26. Juni 2009)

Länder wie Belgien, Iralnd, Polen, San Marino, Spanien oder Serbien.

Dss außgerechnet Deutschland fehlt kommt mir seltsam vor.

Werde morgen einfach mal bei MM anrufen...


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2009)

Aber eine Installations-DVD ist doch dabei,oder?


----------



## Hero3 (27. Juni 2009)

Die Software ist installiert. Allerdings müsste ich die Verpackung des USB-Kabel zerstören, will vorher aber erst mal bei MM anfragen. Falls die keinen Rat haben werde ich mich wiedermelden.

Erst mal Danke für deine Mühen 

Gruß
Hero3


----------

